# LiveCD AMD 64 instalationsprobleme

## artbody

Hy 2 All

Nun ich geb jetzt erst mal auf   :Crying or Very sad: 

Erster Versuch ging gleich mal schief - klar CD Laufwerklesefehler oder irgend was mit dem mail installer von postfix

hmm

Also nochmal

docu .. Punkt für Punkt Instalation mit dem GTK Progrämmchen.

gleiches Problem 

Also nochmal ohne postfix

anderes Problem

aber auch nicht fertig installiert.

aber bootbar -ok

emerge ... world ..deep müsste ja zum Ziel führen

ok die Mashine compiliert ne Menge 

heute Morgen war dann kein Kernel mehr im boot Verzeichnis

 :Question: 

emerge portage

crashte die noch laufenden dinge völlig

Rache meinerseits einfach ohne Formatierung nochmals mit dem installer drüber

Windowseffekt ein grafischer login erscheint.

ok

nochmals emerge 

# emerge --sync

# emerge --update --deep --newuse world

# emerge --depclean

# revdep-rebuild

grrrr tod mangels diverser systemprogramme

Problem scheint mir der Spagetticode der Instalationsrutinen zu sein

Wenn da was schiefgeht hat man keine Chance irgendwie sinnvoll einzugreifen.

Fertig kompilierte Pakete erst in Transaktionen zusammenfassen und dann erst installieren - on error roleback

 :Wink:  Ein User, welcher auf das sich selbst heilende Wunder des Codes wartet

----------

## dave87

Hi.

 *artbody wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Also nochmal ohne postfix
> 
> anderes Problem
> ...

 

Hast du eventuell noch die Fehlermeldung? (Sieht man die überhaupt? Ich nutz den Installer nicht)

 *artbody wrote:*   

> 
> 
> emerge ... world ..deep müsste ja zum Ziel führen
> 
> 

 

Das kompiliert doch nur die Pakete neu die schon drauf sind, samt Abhängigkeiten.

 *artbody wrote:*   

> 
> 
> heute Morgen war dann kein Kernel mehr im boot Verzeichnis
> 
> 

 

Was sagt ein 

```
ls -a 

```

im Bootordner? (Wenn es nicht mehr bootet am besten von ner Knoppix oder der LiveCD mounten und nachschaun)

 *artbody wrote:*   

> 
> 
> emerge portage
> 
> crashte die noch laufenden dinge völlig
> ...

 

Ok wie hast du portage emerged ohne Kernel? Chroot?

 *artbody wrote:*   

> Rache meinerseits einfach ohne Formatierung nochmals mit dem installer drüber 

 

Ich würde eher eine neue Installation *mit* Formatieren empfehlen.

 *artbody wrote:*   

> 
> 
> # emerge --depclean
> 
> # revdep-rebuild
> ...

 

Hat depclean eventuell wichtige (System-)Programme gelöscht?

 *artbody wrote:*   

> Problem scheint mir der Spagetticode der Instalationsrutinen zu sein
> 
> Wenn da was schiefgeht hat man keine Chance irgendwie sinnvoll einzugreifen.

 

Man kann Gentoo ja auch ohne Installer installieren...

----------

## nikaya

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-495576.html

----------

## artbody

So ich hab jetzt alles nochmals mit dem grafischen Installer getestet

allerding die Debug option auf an und reboot - X login ist möglich - soweit OK

der letzte Teil des Logfensters.:

```
GLI: September 16 2006 13:59:09 - xorg.conf copied to new system.  X should be ready to roll!

GLI: September 16 2006 13:59:09 - DEBUG: waiting at top of 'while' loop in CC in secondary thread...waiting to start step 25, Setting up services for startup

GLI: September 16 2006 13:59:09 - DEBUG: next_step(): setting Event() flag...starting step 25, Setting up services for startup

GLI: September 16 2006 13:59:09 - DEBUG: Event() cleared at top of 'while' loop in CC in secondary thread...starting step 25, Setting up services for startup

GLI: September 16 2006 13:59:09 - ERROR! Failure adding apache2 to runlevel default because it was not found!

GLI: September 16 2006 13:59:09 - DEBUG: running rc-update add apache2 default in chroot.

GLI: September 16 2006 13:59:10 - ERROR! Could not add apache2 to runlevel default. returned a bad status code.

GLI: September 16 2006 13:59:10 - ERROR! Failure adding alsasound to runlevel default because it was not found!

GLI: September 16 2006 13:59:10 - DEBUG: running rc-update add alsasound default in chroot.

GLI: September 16 2006 13:59:10 - ERROR! Could not add alsasound to runlevel default. returned a bad status code.

GLI: September 16 2006 13:59:10 - Added hdparm to runlevel default

GLI: September 16 2006 13:59:10 - ERROR! Failure adding portmap to runlevel default because it was not found!

GLI: September 16 2006 13:59:10 - DEBUG: running rc-update add portmap default in chroot.

GLI: September 16 2006 13:59:10 - ERROR! Could not add portmap to runlevel default. returned a bad status code.

GLI: September 16 2006 13:59:10 - ERROR! Failure adding proftpd to runlevel default because it was not found!

GLI: September 16 2006 13:59:10 - DEBUG: running rc-update add proftpd default in chroot.

GLI: September 16 2006 13:59:10 - ERROR! Could not add proftpd to runlevel default. returned a bad status code.

GLI: September 16 2006 13:59:10 - Added sshd to runlevel default

GLI: September 16 2006 13:59:10 - Added xdm to runlevel default

GLI: September 16 2006 13:59:10 - ERROR! Failure adding xfs to runlevel default because it was not found!

GLI: September 16 2006 13:59:10 - DEBUG: running rc-update add xfs default in chroot.

GLI: September 16 2006 13:59:10 - ERROR! Could not add xfs to runlevel default. returned a bad status code.

GLI: September 16 2006 13:59:10 - DEBUG: waiting at top of 'while' loop in CC in secondary thread...waiting to start step 26, Running custom post-install script

GLI: September 16 2006 13:59:10 - DEBUG: next_step(): setting Event() flag...starting step 26, Running custom post-install script

GLI: September 16 2006 13:59:10 - DEBUG: Event() cleared at top of 'while' loop in CC in secondary thread...starting step 26, Running custom post-install script

GLI: September 16 2006 13:59:10 - DEBUG: waiting at top of 'while' loop in CC in secondary thread...waiting to start step 27, Cleanup and unmounting local filesystems.

GLI: September 16 2006 13:59:11 - DEBUG: next_step(): setting Event() flag...starting step 27, Cleanup and unmounting local filesystems.

GLI: September 16 2006 13:59:11 - DEBUG: Event() cleared at top of 'while' loop in CC in secondary thread...starting step 27, Cleanup and unmounting local filesystems.

GLI: September 16 2006 13:59:11 - DEBUG: finishing_cleanup(): copying logfile over to new system's root.
```

unter 

/usr/src/

ist allerdings nichts zu finden.

also kein kernelsource.

schade soweit hätte ich das bei einem System welches im Prinzip alles aus den Quellen compiliert, auf jeden Fall erwartet.

----------

## dave87

 *artbody wrote:*   

> 
> 
> unter 
> 
> /usr/src/
> ...

 

```
emerge sys-kernel/gentoo-sources
```

oder

```
emerge sys-kernel/vanilla-sources
```

oder

```
emerge sys-kernel/mm-sources
```

usw.....

//edit: da fällt mir gerade noch was ein: kopiert die LiveCD nicht den Kernel der CD einfach rüber und deshalb werden keine Sourcen benötigt? (Ich meine das mal in nem Netzwerklos-Install-Guide gelesen zu haben.

----------

## artbody

Ja wird nur kopiert.

Aber beim

# emerge -webrsync

# emerge -sync

```

ich teste das aber gerade nochmal.

Number of files: 148632

Number of files transferred: 632

Total file size: 153899302 bytes

Total transferred file size: 2356993 bytes

Literal data: 2356993 bytes

Matched data: 0 bytes

File list size: 3379612

File list generation time: 6.032 seconds

File list transfer time: 0.000 seconds

Total bytes sent: 17279

Total bytes received: 5770197

sent 17279 bytes  received 5770197 bytes  428701.93 bytes/sec

total size is 153899302  speedup is 26.59

!!! Invalid PORTDIR_OVERLAY (not a dir): /home/wolf31o2/portage

>>> Updating Portage cache:  100%

!!! Invalid PORTDIR_OVERLAY (not a dir): /home/wolf31o2/portage

 * An update to portage is available. It is _highly_ recommended

```

# emerge --update --deep --newuse world

# emerge --depclean

# revdep-rebuild

knallt es dann

zumindest beim letzten Versuch

----------

## dave87

 *artbody wrote:*   

> Ja wird nur kopiert.
> 
> Aber beim
> 
> # emerge -webrsync
> ...

 

Wieso emerge --sync und emerge --websync? Eins davon reicht doch imho (wenn nicht gerade ersteres fehlschlägt).

Du hast auch in deiner /etc/make.conf ein Overlay eingetragen /home/wolf31o2/portage welches laut der Fehlermeldung granicht existiert.

Bei emerge --depclean würd ich immer erst per emerge -av --depclean checken ob portage nicht versehentlich was wichtiges löschen will.

Zum revdep-rebuild: Hast du eventuell ne Fehlermeldung? An welcher Stelle genau crashed es denn?

Was sagt eigentlich ein 

```
emerge --info
```

?

----------

## artbody

 *Quote:*   

> Du hast auch in deiner /etc/make.conf ein Overlay eingetragen /home/wolf31o2/portage welches laut der Fehlermeldung granicht existiert. 

 

ne das gibt es tatsächlich nicht, aber ich hab es auch nicht eintragen

->merke BUG das sollte dann wohl /usr/portage sein

...

nach

# ... revdep-rebuild

knallt es dann 

er sagt nichts mehr - lol, der kernel im bootverzeichnis ist weg

ergo morgen nochmal

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## dave87

 *artbody wrote:*   

> 
> 
> lol, der kernel im bootverzeichnis ist weg
> 
> ergo morgen nochmal
> ...

 

Sicher das du /boot nicht auf ner extra Partition hast und diese nicht gemountet ist?

Eigentlich dürften Kernels nicht von alleine verschwinden...

 *ich wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Was sagt eigentlich ein emerge --info ?
> 
> 

 

----------

## artbody

[/quote]..das du /boot nicht auf ner extra Partition hast.. [quote]

Ich hab da momentan nur ne Versuchsinstalation

auf sda2

also alles unter dem Wurzelverzeichnis /

und der kernel ist weg

unter boot ist nur noch grub/.. und der link boot-> /boot

aber /lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r7/kernel/xx.. usw ist alles noch da

hmm  :Laughing: 

ich test jetzt erst mal ob ich nen kernel reinbekomme

----------

## dave87

Normalerweise sollte unter /usr/src/linux/arch/x86_64/boot/ oder /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/ der Kernel (heisst dort bzImage) nochmal rumliegen.

----------

## artbody

Nun ein emerge gentoo-sources hat emerge entfernt - tolllllllololol

ahhh..ber ich lern es noch

Ok nochmal neu von der CD installieren

make.conf -/home/wolf31o2/portage in  /usr/portage ändern   :Laughing: 

(gotseidank steht da nicht file:///c:\Eigene Dateien)  :Laughing: 

So jetzt fehlt der kernelsource um irgend was zu installieren, wo beim compilieren der source benötigt wird

richtig ?

ergo kann emerge 

# emerge --sync

# emerge --update --deep world ...

nicht funktionieren.

Scheint mir logisch zu sein.

Nun da ich gentoo Neuling bin steh ich jetzt nach der xten instalation erst mal da und frag mich

wie ich dieses System in einen Zustand versetzen kann, in dem dann alles wieder nach den docus funktioniert.

----------

## dave87

Also wenn du kein Overlay nutzt (folglich auch kein layman) kannst du die Zeile mit dem PORTDIR_OVERLAY auch ganz rauslöschen aus der make.conf, auf /usr/portage musst du es normal nicht setzen. Ich frag mich nur wie das da rein kommt.

Nach den Dokus funktioniert es normalerweise auch, da eine nicht-installer-Installation den Kernel (wenn auf Wunsch auch vollautomatisch per genkernel) aus den Sourcen baut.

Warum die Installerversion die Sourcen nicht dabei hat weiss ich aber auch nicht, denke aber eventuell war einfach kein Platz mehr auf der CD. Ein 

```
USE="symlink" emerge gentoo-sources
```

 sollte aber Abhilfe schaffen.

//edit:  *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Nun da ich gentoo Neuling bin steh ich jetzt nach der xten instalation erst mal da und frag mich
> 
> wie ich dieses System in einen Zustand versetzen kann, in dem dann alles wieder nach den docus funktioniert.
> ...

 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml  :Very Happy: 

----------

## artbody

ok  *Quote:*   

> USE="symlink" emerge gentoo-sources

  hat jetzt funktioniert.

kernel compiliert jetzt gerade.

d.h. nach einem reboot müsste dann ein 

update funktionieren.

----------

## artbody

wahrscheinlich bin ich zu blöd   :Embarassed: 

Netzwerklose Instalation habe ich bis jetzt in 5 weiteren Versuchen nicht wirklich zum laufen gebracht .

Also heutiger Versuch Grafischer Installer Standart....

..gentoo-soures..ok fertig compiliert

reboot.

wenn ich mal davon ausgehe, dass wenn ich beim installieren den gentoo-soures mit drauf hab und diesen dann booten will und es laut Docu den fast identischen Kernel wie auf der CD aufspult, Dann wundert es mich doch, dass es anstatt den erwarteten 2  nur noch ein Prozessor gibt??

Netzwerk geht auch nicht.

emerge --sync bricht ab, weil kein Internet - klar.

.

was ist das für ein Betriebssystem, wo im Background laut Gerüchteküche supper Programmierer dransitzen und beim Installieren so ein Mist passiert.

----------

## dave87

Ich würde dir von der Netzwerklosen Installation abraten und einfach mal zu den 2006.0 (!) Guides raten, das sollten die Installer-losen aber nicht Netzwerk-losen sein.

Zu dem LiveCD-Kernel: Um die selben "Funktionen" wie auf der LiveCD zu haben wird afaik auch coldplug gebraucht was beim Booten dann die Hardwareerkennung durchführt und die benötigten Kernelmodule lädt, sollte aber auch in der Anleitung stehen.

//edit: Ich rate zur normalen manuellen Installation, weil 

-man dabei mehr lernt.

-man den Installer als mögliche Fehlerquelle ausschliessen kann.

-wenn man dabei auf Probleme trifft diese imho meist leichter lösen kann als beim Installer.

-man da auch gleich die Kernelsourcen installiert  :Smile: 

----------

## nikaya

 *artbody wrote:*   

> 
> 
> was ist das für ein Betriebssystem, wo im Background laut Gerüchteküche supper Programmierer dransitzen und beim Installieren so ein Mist passiert.

 

Ich sage es zum wiederholten mal:Vergiss den graphischen Installer,auch wenn Du es nicht gerne hörst.

Nimm das Handbuch und installiere Gentoo auf die traditionelle Art und Weise.Du hättest schon längst eine saubere Installation anstatt Dich mit dem Installer rumzuärgern.

Die Gentoo-Devs machen einen guten Job aber den GUI-Installer zum Standard zu erheben war keine Glanzleistung,er ist einfach noch zu experimentell und fehlerbehaftet.

Also mach es wie tausende vor Dir nach der good ol' method,auch Du wirst es schaffen.Und das Glücksgefühl nach der ersten gelungenen Installation ist einfach nicht zu toppen.

----------

## artbody

ok hab das System jetzt mit viel ruhe doch noch mit dem Grafischen Installer aufgesetzt bekommen.

wenn man gleich nach der instalation von

Genkernel Configuration File

MENUCONFIG="yes"

setzt, dann kann man nacher beim kompilieren des kernels schon mal smp ... etc richtig setzen.

allerdings gibt es noch ein paar fundamentale Probleme

gdm 

BUG Mauszeiger ist nach einem user logout nicht mehr da

Sound

hängt sich auf, sobald man die Lautstärke ändert

....aber bevor ich nun weiter mach erstelle ich erst mal ein backup -lol

----------

## artbody

 :Embarassed:   :Crying or Very sad: 

oh mann 

also nach .. revdep-rebuild 

knallt das mit grafischem Installer aufgesetzte System deshalb, weil viel zu viele Packete wie dhcp .... einfach nicht mehr da sind, und wenn ich den kernel nicht gemerged hätte, wäre der wahrscheinlich auch weg.

sprich bei der installation werden grundlegende Fehler geschrieben oder eben wichtiges nicht geschrieben.

also erst mal handarbeit von 2tem System aus und das netzwerk wieder instand setzten

ok dhcp tut wieder

 :Rolling Eyes: 

jetzt emerge xorg... alles nochmal grrrrr.

----------

## peje

nach erfolglosem Antesten des neuen Installers kann ich nur jedem davon abraten - also entweder traditonell oder halt die Knoppix Methode, mir hat das Installergeraffel den MBR zerschossen - zum Glück hatte ich den aber gesichert.

Aber vorerst sicher noch Hände weg vom neuen Installer

cu Peje

----------

## artbody

Ich hab gestern noch darüber nachgedacht, woran das wohl liegen mag, dass der installer so sch*  :Twisted Evil:   ist. Als erstes sollte der GI sich an den standart Instalationsweg anlehnen.

D.h. dass ein Eingreifen des Admins bei Problemen gewährleistet sein muss.

weil bei mir sämtliche Instalationsversuche nie bis zum Ende durchgelaufen sind, hat der GI  :Twisted Evil:  natürlich auch nicht alles in die vorgesehenen Files geschrieben.

Dass das am Ende natürlich eine Desasterarea ergibt ist jedem klar.

 :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *Doe John wrote:*   

>  *artbody wrote:*   
> 
> was ist das für ein Betriebssystem, wo im Background laut Gerüchteküche supper Programmierer dransitzen und beim Installieren so ein Mist passiert. 
> 
> Ich sage es zum wiederholten mal:Vergiss den graphischen Installer,auch wenn Du es nicht gerne hörst.
> ...

 

riiiiichtiiiig =)

----------

## artbody

jetzt läuft es ja  :Laughing: 

backup ist auf dvd

und naja bis auf 3 bugs tut alles

nvidia-sound onboard

nvidia-grafik onboard

mauszeiger bei user logout gdm

den Rest der kleinen Probleme muss ich noch schauen

----------

